# Fridge too cold



## beattie2

Wonder if anyone can assist??

I am due to start cycle soon and have Gonal F pens in the fridge.

Unfortunately someone turned the temp down by accident and as as our fridge can get very cold, some of the things in it started freezing over. The instructions advise that the drug should not be frozen.   I checked the gonal pens, which at least seemed quite well insulated - the gonal f did not appear to be frozen but I couldn't tell for sure. I think the fridge had got down to a very low temp for about 4-5 hours.  Is the Gonal F likely to be damaged? 

Thanks in advance

Bx


----------



## mazv

Hi B,

So long as the solution didn't appear to be frozen solid then it should be fine. Like you say in the packaging it is quite insulated so it shouldn't have iced up like the exposed things in the fridge.

Fridges tend to be coldest at the bottom near the back and so long as it wasn't touching the walls or anything then it should be fine.

All the best for your cycle  
Maz x


----------



## beattie2

Thanks,  unforunately the boxes where in the bottom compartment where the fridge was very cold. The pens have thick plastic lids which I am hoping insulated the gonal f but couldn't  tell for sure- should start injecting letter this week so will soon find out if ok. What is the worst case scenario if the drugs had frozen?

Best wishes

Bx


----------



## mazv

if they froze then you need to get a new supply. Speak to your clinic tomorrow.
Maz x


----------



## beattie2

Oh no! It is so expensive.   I wonder if there is any chance insurance will cover the cost?
Best wishes
Bx


----------



## mazv

B,

Have you spoken to your clinic yet? What did they say? Insurance might cover it as fridge isn't supposed to freeze over, it's probably worth asking them at least.

Maz x


----------



## beattie2

Hi Maz

Yes have spoken to clinic and also a pharmacist at Serono-  they confirmed that it was not possible to know if the drugs would have been frozen/ damaged and explained that freezing can render the drug inactive, or mean tha it is less effective. Anyway the outcome is that I have started my cycle with the medication, the worst that can happen is that I do not respond very well. I am on a high dose anyway so I guess whe will just have to see what happens. I have got onto my insurance company too and interestingly they are prepared to provide cover if the drug has been damaged- they very very helpful actually.

Thanks 

Bx


----------



## mazv

Hi B,

Suspected that the company would advise this too, as you couldn't be sure if they had frozen or not. At least with stimming you'll be scanned so clinic can monitor response to the drugs, hopefully follies will grow fine     Interesting to know that insurance would be prepared to cover the drugs though!

All the best for the remainder of the cycle
Maz x


----------

